# New SoCal CL find: 1909 Racycle Rideabout(I think)



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2020)

While dropping the kids off at the pool early last Sunday morning, I received a text from @birdzgarage about a bike listed on his local Craigslist. It was early, tall and pretty amazing, so I cut it short and emailed the seller right away. Three tense  hours later a price was agreed upon and Jason did me the favor of picking it up. Today I drove to his place and picked this beauty up.
It's been repainted, rear rim replaced and crossbars swapped at one time, but what was there and correct had me giddy with excitement. Yes, giddy isn't just for school girls anymore. Eventually I'll locate the correct bars and possibly find a matching rear wheel, but for now the plan is to enjoy it for what it is: A wonderful piece of American bicycle history.
If anyone cares to share any info, ads or similar bikes, please do. I'd love to see them and learn more about this amazing machine. Thanks,Mike

Pics from the original CL ad:

























My road trip partner, George. He obviously wasn't as excited as I was, but more interested in napping and finding somewhere to pee.








Took a lil detour up Angeles Crest Hwy on the way home.







A few pics after swapping out those hideous crossbars for a set of period-ish bars and grips.














































I guess they were right. It really is "All in the Crank-Hanger"


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2020)

Here's a link to a very similar bicycle of @Jesse McCauley 's. 1912 Rideabout









						1912 Racycle Rideabout Model 172  | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

I’ve been working on buying this bicycle for over a year now, yesterday was finally the day.   From photos initially I couldn’t tell where the overpaint stopped and if there was anything original beneath but I suspected given the overall condition that OG paint was there.   I got lucky. After a...




					thecabe.com
				











Thank you to Kenny @bentwoody66 , Patric @hoofhearted and @Jesse McCauley for their help. I'm hoping the resident Racycle master @Wcben might chime in.

And a very special THANK YOU to Jason @birdzgarage for making this all possible. I freaking own a Racycle!!! WTF!!! :eek:


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 5, 2020)

I freaking love it Mike


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 5, 2020)

Dude!
I love George!
Oh, and the bikes pretty cool too!


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 5, 2020)

1909 Racycle "Silent Rideabout" Model 142 (first year offered) from November 14, 1908 issue of _The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review:







_


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> 1909 Racycle "Silent Rideabout" Model 142 (first year offered) from November 14, 1908 issue of _The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review:
> 
> View attachment 1168577
> 
> View attachment 1168576_



Thank you @Blue Streak !!! So is my saddle incorrect? Or maybe an optional model?


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 5, 2020)

Since your saddle has Racycle stamped into it I would say it is original. Both Troxel and Persons saddles were offered per the 1909 Rideabout description below. A saddle similar to yours is shown on the 1909 Pacemaker. Rideabout Model 142 was only offered 1909. The 1910 Rideabout was Model 152.








1909 Racycles:




1909 Racycle Pacemaker:




1911 Racycle Motorcycle saddle is also similar to yours:


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> Since your saddle has Racycle stamped into it I would say it is original. Both Troxel and Persons saddles were offered per the 1909 Rideabout description below. A saddle similar to yours is shown on the 1909 Pacemaker. Rideabout Model 142 was only offered 1909. The 1910 Rideabout was Model 152.
> 
> View attachment 1168587
> View attachment 1168588
> ...



I see that G&J clinchers were an option. The rear has been replaced with a more modern drop center, but the front looks like it might be a clincher. Thank you for all this information @Blue Streak !


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 5, 2020)

1909 Racycle catalog that sold at Copake Auction:


----------



## gkeep (Apr 5, 2020)

Just like a 60s Mustang, looks fast standing still...


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 6, 2020)

Holy Guacamoly! Thats beautiful! Nice score Mike!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2020)

G&J’s with Cactus Defender tires!
Now that would be sweet!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 6, 2020)

Congrats @fordmike65 !


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 6, 2020)

Here is the Rideabout in the 1910 catalog


----------



## Wcben (Apr 6, 2020)

Outstanding!  Congrats!! She is a pretty rideabout, you have the hardest items to find already, the seat you’d questioned is absolutely Racycle, that’s the script on the top, it would have been a factory or, dealer installed option over the standard rideabout seat as pictured in the catalog, look at the seat on the Pacemaker, that’s what you have! YOU HAVE THE HEADBADGE and model badge and they’re BOTH UNMOLESTED!  (You’ll soon learn how rare that is!! The pedals are Stars, a find in themselves!!  The rim can always be replaced, no big deal, be gentle cleaning her up, congrats on a great find, If there’s any help I can provide, please feel free to ask, also, my email is wcben@aol.... if it’s ok, I ‘d like to add your images to the Racycle Research folder I have on Flickr... there’s a ton of info there, take a look: https://flic.kr/s/aHskQvms5P


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 6, 2020)

That's a good find and a great friend you have. That chainwheel is huge! How does it ride?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2020)

Shawn Michael said:


> How does it ride?



Like cr@p! The tires are petrified! I'll get it back on the road one of these days. Yup, I owe Jason BIG-TIME! Hoping I can return the favor someday.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 6, 2020)

Awesome score! 

But these have always seemed like odd bikes to me.  How is it possible to ride that gear ratio on anything but flat ground?  And that wheelbase...  I mean thats exactly what you don't want if you looking for a lively ride.    That aside, I'd still have room for one if the opportunity came around.

And do you have some more pics of that yellow half track???


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2020)

Wcben said:


> Outstanding!  Congrats!! She is a pretty rideabout, you have the hardest items to find already, the seat you’d questioned is absolutely Racycle, that’s the script on the top, it would have been a factory or, dealer installed option over the standard rideabout seat as pictured in the catalog, look at the seat on the Pacemaker, that’s what you have! YOU HAVE THE HEADBADGE and model badge and they’re BOTH UNMOLESTED!  (You’ll soon learn how rare that is!! The pedals are Stars, a find in themselves!!  The rim can always be replaced, no big deal, be gentle cleaning her up, congrats on a great find, If there’s any help I can provide, please feel free to ask, also, my email is wcben@aol.... if it’s ok, I ‘d like to add your images to the Racycle Research folder I have on Flickr... there’s a ton of info there, take a look: https://flic.kr/s/aHskQvms5P



Thank you so much for the info! I'll do my best to bring it back ever so gently. Yes, of course you may use my pics. Let me know if you'd like me to retake them or forward pics of any specific areas.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 8, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Like cr@p! The tires are petrified! I'll get it back on the road one of these days. Yup, I owe Jason BIG-TIME! Hoping I can return the favor someday.



When it comes to collectable and rare stuff,im always looking.when i find items that are not something im into,i always alert friends or family that are into it.its all about it getting into the hands of the proper caretaker.alot of people do the same for me so im always happy when a good connection is made.


----------

